# 1717 Masonic Commemorative Token (MCT)



## 1717Token (MCT)

Hello Brethren,

The 1717tok:. Initiative team summoned several Freemasons from different rites and continents that came together to create MCT. All of them shared the same passion in revolutionary technology, evolution, pioneering, innovation and Freemasonry as well. It is a fundamentally DECENTRALIZED team of individuals that act under no jurisdiction. As an entity is not ruled or owned by any Rite, Order, Jurisdiction, Council, Chapter or any other affiliated body whatsoever. It is a conceptualized initiative of several individuals around the Globe that exercise freemasonry inspirited by the pioneering aspect of the project.

We will be glad to interact with you.

With a triple fraternal embrace,

1717 Token Initiative


----------



## Ripcord22A

Huh?


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## 1717Token (MCT)

Dear @Ripcord22A,

Thank you for your interest. How can we help you?
If you want more info, please visit our site: https://1717tok.io


----------



## HoldenMonty

I agree with @Ripcord22A  You have me confused as well. Sounds like you are trying to start a group for the sake of starting a group but aren't ruled by any jurisdiction. Really makes no sense to me in my opinion.


----------



## Ripcord22A

1717Token (MCT) said:


> Dear @Ripcord22A,
> 
> Thank you for your interest. How can we help you?
> If you want more info, please visit our site: https://1717tok.io



Yeah I'm not clicking that link 20


----------



## LK600

1717Token (MCT) said:


> It is a fundamentally DECENTRALIZED team of individuals that act under no jurisdiction. As an entity is not ruled or owned by any Rite, Order, Jurisdiction, Council, Chapter or any other affiliated body whatsoever. It is a conceptualized initiative of several individuals around the Globe that exercise freemasonry inspirited by the pioneering aspect of the project.



So... the group is not sanctioned nor recognized by an Legitimate Masonic body?


----------



## Ripcord22A

LK600 said:


> So... the group is not sanctioned nor recognized by an Legitimate Masonic body?



Apparently not.... on a separate note brother has anyone ever told you you look like Jared from storage wars?


----------



## LK600

Ripcord22A said:


> Apparently not.... on a separate note brother has anyone ever told you you look like Jared from storage wars?


lol, no, but I gave up cable TV years ago so I had to look him up.


----------



## CLewey44

I was thinking Rick Harrison from Pawn Stars lol


----------



## Warrior1256

Ripcord22A said:


> Huh?





HoldenMonty said:


> You have me confused as well.


Same here.


Ripcord22A said:


> on a separate note brother has anyone ever told you you look like Jared from storage wars?





CLewey44 said:


> I was thinking Rick Harrison from Pawn Stars lol


I've been told that I look like Tom Cruise  (***snicker snicker***)


----------



## CLewey44

Warrior1256 said:


> Same here.
> 
> 
> I've been told that I look like Tom Cruise  (***snicker snicker***)



NICE!!


----------



## Warrior1256

CLewey44 said:


> NICE!!


Lol!


----------



## Ripcord22A

Warrior1256 said:


> I've been told that I look like Tom Cruise  (***snicker snicker***)



I'm sorry....lol


----------



## 1717Token (MCT)

HoldenMonty said:


> I agree with @Ripcord22A  You have me confused as well. Sounds like you are trying to start a group for the sake of starting a group but aren't ruled by any jurisdiction. Really makes no sense to me in my opinion.


Dear Bro:.,
we apologise for the confusing that our post created. That was not our intention. We thought that as members of the craft you would enjoy riddles and hidden clues like us. 
Anyway! Therefore in order to set the thing straight it is critical to be clear enough that we are not a group inside a group or an outcasted lodge of any kind.
We are members of different G:.L:.s. Due to the 300 anniversary celebrations we decided to issue a cryptocurrency token exclusively for Collectors and members of our Fraternity. 
We already had to face the rage and anger of several tech-geeks that demanded to "Leave the Blockchain Network Mason-free" as if the freedom to express our ideas and the freedom to evolve technology is granted for them. So, please Brothers & Sisters give us a break (excuse our language).
We are not here to debate, seek recognition or any other rise any disturbing procedure. 
MCT is a newborn cryptocurrency baby and we just want to spread the word. That's it! 
So if you would like to own one of the First (an only so far) Masonic Commemorative Token based on the cryptocurrency technology ask for one, aplly for our Giveaways, learnn about he supporters and developers Bounty or help spread the word...
Be assured that the rarity of the MCT token and "disturbing" nature of the project will add more value to it in the near future.
In case you are not interested at all, we thank you for your time you took trying to figure out the riddle...      

With a triple fraternal embrace,
on behalf the 1717 Token Initiative
Oculus Lagash 30'

P.S. Sorry for any typos or mistakes though I am not a native English speaker.


----------



## 1717Token (MCT)

LK600 said:


> So... the group is not sanctioned nor recognized by an Legitimate Masonic body?


Dear Bro:.,
we apologise for the confusing that our post created. That was not our intention. We thought that as members of the craft you would enjoy riddles and hidden clues like us. 
Anyway! Therefore in order to set the thing straight it is critical to be clear enough that we are not a group inside a group or an outcasted lodge of any kind.
We are members of different G:.L:.s. Due to the 300 anniversary celebrations we decided to issue a cryptocurrency token exclusively for Collectors and members of our Fraternity. 
We already had to face the rage and anger of several tech-geeks that demanded to "Leave the Blockchain Network Mason-free" as if the freedom to express our ideas and the freedom to evolve technology is granted for them. So, please Brothers & Sisters give us a break (excuse our language).
We are not here to debate, seek recognition or any other rise any disturbing procedure. 
MCT is a newborn cryptocurrency baby and we just want to spread the word. That's it! 
So if you would like to own one of the First (an only so far) Masonic Commemorative Token based on the cryptocurrency technology ask for one, aplly for our Giveaways, learnn about he supporters and developers Bounty or help spread the word...
Be assured that the rarity of the MCT token and "disturbing" nature of the project will add more value to it in the near future.
In case you are not interested at all, we thank you for your time you took trying to figure out the riddle...     

With a triple fraternal embrace,
on behalf the 1717 Token Initiative
Oculus Lagash 30'

P.S. Sorry for any typos or mistakes though I am not a native English speaker.


----------



## Ripcord22A

Even more confused now 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Warrior1256

Ripcord22A said:


> Even more confused now


Lol....me too.


----------



## GJB

Ripcord22A said:


> Even more confused now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


You lost me at cryptocurrency.  Sounds extremely questionable and unsanctioned.  My apologies if its not,  but my first impression is caveat emptor. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Brother JC

It’s another altcoin or bitcoin. I wasn’t sold on it when it first started happening, definitely not sold on someone approaching Masons with a “specific version” made just for us.


----------



## LK600

I don't know what to make of it, but it lost me when it copy and pasted the same response to ripcord and myself.


----------



## 1717Token (MCT)

Brother JC said:


> It’s another altcoin or bitcoin. I wasn’t sold on it when it first started happening, definitely not sold on someone approaching Masons with a “specific version” made just for us.


Dear Bro:., 
you are absolutely right! We shouldn't start the conversation that way anyways! But on the other hand, how did we come to the conclusion that "someone is approaching Masons...etc etc". We only offered a gift for the few curious and pioneering minds who “dared” to ask for a commemorative token by PM.

All the rest is a useless chat amongst respectful brothers that spend their time on a forum. This is not our intention and we do not have time for this.

We are sorry!

We know that creating a “think tank” such as the 1717tok:. Initiative we were entering uncharted territory and you as well are invited to test the grounds and explore. There is a lot of danger, there may still be undiscovered traps, there may be ravaging bands of pirates waiting to attack you, but there also is vast room for opportunities, excitement and evolution.

In order for one to understand, he’ll need some basic knowledge about blockchain, cryptocurrecies AND he'll need to TRUST HIS OWN DECISIONS to do or not to do something. Trust, Thinking, Fast and Accurate Response are Critical for the pioneering era of blockchain. We know that in the early phase of establishing any new idea there is plenty of questioning and doubt. For now we are only addressing the Early Adopters and the Pioneers.

If you are not comfortable with it, we strongly advise you to step back, watch from a distance for a while and wait until we will gradually build MCT's reputation among Freemasons, Collectors and Innovation Supporters.

We will also step back from this nonproductive conversation. Talking about blockchain legitimacy w/o basic knowledge is like having a theoretical debate about the book of Enoch with your pub colleagues. They may be your friends or relatives but they are not initiated.

More Trust will be gradually available as the Opportunity of claiming an award will fade. Remember, there are no "done for you solutions" yet and for everything you do here, you are mostly on your own as we were when we had this disruptive idea.

We are aware of the danger that we would be extremely questionable and unsanctioned both in the blockchain community and from our brethren but IS THIS A REASON FOR A MASON TO STEP BACK? Or is it a reason TO STEP UP? (Just food for thought)

For the last 3 centuries Freemasons have lead exploration, frontier expansion of any kind, pioneering, groundbreaking changes and historical shifts and we DO NOT FIND A SINGLE REASON TO CHANGE THIS NOBLE HABIT & TRADITION. We may perish under the pressure of the tasks and the fights we need to give to post a Freemasonry flag on the Decentralized era of blockchain. Maybe we are chasing Chimeras or we seek an unidentified digital Holy Grail, but at least we seek something.

Please excuse us if we rudely disrupted the lake mirroring throwing stones without a warning…

We do appreciate your time spend on this thread and we thank you for all of your responses, the positive and the negative even the childish…

With a triple fraternal embrace,
on behalf the 1717 Token Initiative
Oculus Lagash 30'


----------



## 1717Token (MCT)

LK600 said:


> I don't know what to make of it, but it lost me when it copy and pasted the same response to ripcord and myself.


Yes this is embarrassing. We are sorry. But frankly, we never thought we had anyone at all  
Have a good day bro:.
With a triple fraternal embrace,
on behalf the 1717 Token Initiative
Oculus Lagash 30'


----------



## 1717Token (MCT)

GJB said:


> You lost me at cryptocurrency.  Sounds extremely questionable and unsanctioned.  My apologies if its not,  but my first impression is caveat emptor.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using My Freemasonry mobile app


Oh! Yes, we are aware of the danger that we would be extremely questionable and unsanctioned but IS THIS A REASON FOR A MASON TO STEP BACK? 
We try our best not to seem like a caveat emptor since we are not. I guess we have a long road to walk. Anyway thank you for your kindness. There is no need for apologies. You have been helpfull beyond measure.
Have a great day!
With a triple fraternal embrace,
on behalf the 1717 Token Initiative
Oculus Lagash 30'


----------



## 1717Token (MCT)

Ripcord22A said:


> Even more confused now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


Sorry Bro:. 
Is there a way ot help you dissolve the confusion?
Please refer to the relative answers we have given to all the other participants of this questionable thread.
Thank you!


----------



## 1717Token (MCT)

Warrior1256 said:


> Lol....me too.


It's kinda funny! Isn't it?


----------



## GJB

1717Token (MCT) said:


> Oh! Yes, we are aware of the danger that we would be extremely questionable and unsanctioned but IS THIS A REASON FOR A MASON TO STEP BACK?
> We try our best not to seem like a caveat emptor since we are not. I guess we have a long road to walk. Anyway thank you for your kindness. There is no need for apologies. You have been helpfull beyond measure.
> Have a great day!
> With a triple fraternal embrace,
> on behalf the 1717 Token Initiative
> Oculus Lagash 30'


Sounds like the perfect reason to step back,  for a mason or anyone else. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## 1717Token (MCT)

Exactly! Thank you! It has been a pleasure.


----------



## Ripcord22A

How/why would anyone "collect" something that's not even real.

As for your "think tank" comment.....I'm all for something like that, but none of you comments on here make any sense.  Also our discussions on here are anything but useless


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## 1717Token (MCT)

You are absolutely right about the discussion! Lagash will contact you via PM. Thank you!


----------



## Warrior1256

Ripcord22A said:


> Also our discussions on here are anything but useless


ABSOLUTELY!!! I've learned more on this forum than in lodge!


----------



## Brother JC

Perhaps if you introduced yourself as a human, a Brother, and not just a foreign mystery with a VR name, asking us to buy into a new currency originating in Singapore, we might be more willing to discuss it. But few people here seem to use (or even understand) altcoins and fewer are willing to blindly join. You have to understand how many scams are sent to Masons every day.


----------



## 1717Token (MCT)

Brother JC said:


> Perhaps if you introduced yourself as a human, a Brother, and not just a foreign mystery with a VR name, asking us to buy into a new currency originating in Singapore, we might be more willing to discuss it. But few people here seem to use (or even understand) altcoins and fewer are willing to blindly join. You have to understand how many scams are sent to Masons every day.



Hello Bro:. This is Lagash from 1717tok:. 
You are absolutely right. It was an embarrassing and completely inappropriate way to introduce ourselves. 
But that’s it! What has been done can’t be undone. 
I guess that you know as well that working with a team and cooperating with people of good will that may miss some details and protocols, it may sometimes go wrong. And it did! It doesn’t matter if it has already been stated that “We shouldn't start the conversation that way anyways!” Even if we could delete the whole thread and restart properly, it would be rude and inappropriate also. Therefore as we have stated “Mea Culpa” in all the possible ways, we would like to ask (again) if anyone would like to have a Complementary Gift MCT token. We have allocated a limited number of tokens for the pioneering curious few that “dare” to ask for it. 
 (It is FREE for God's sake!)

If any brother feels threatened I do not put any blame on him. Not every stone fits the same. Just sit back and enjoy the show. We may fall or we may rise but it’s a part of history anyway. Even this thread! And you my brethren have been a part of it. One fine day we will have a laugh about it. 
But please gentlemen, enough with the criticism. I am too old for that...  

Have a good morning/day/evening/night.
With a triple fraternal embrace,
on behalf the 1717 Token Initiative
Oculus Lagash 30'


----------

